# Cummins 6TA-830



## SLeonard (Jul 7, 2021)

Hello All;

I have an older Case / Cummins 6TA-830 that no one can seem to figure out parts for!! My Cummins guys says "Can't do it, the number is a Case number." And Case is looking for a serial number on the engine that does not exist! I have photographed each stamp, tag and label on the machine and have been told they are not the right numbers????? I need to rebuild the top half of this engine, asap, as it is backup for the barn, should the power go out. 
Case/Cummins 6TA-830
Part No. _A174188_
Serial No. _44466116_
This is all on the tag on the timing cover. (Where Case told me to get it from.)

Anyone out there had any similar issues? What was the solution? All help is appreciated!

Regards, 

Scott


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

naa..
that is for the injection pump.
look on the valve cover for tags for engine build.


----------



## SLeonard (Jul 7, 2021)

iowagold said:


> naa..
> that is for the injection pump.
> look on the valve cover for tags for engine build.


----------



## SLeonard (Jul 7, 2021)

Hey Iowagold;

No tags on valve cover. I have a few pics of that as well. This unit has been worked on quite a bit in the past. Not sure what all has been done to it over the years? We have inherited the generator and are trying to play catch up.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

look at the casting numbers in the side of the block for the engine series numbers...

yea back in the day they did not have all of the real data like they do now on the engines!


----------

